# NEED SUGGESTIONS FOR NEW PUZZLE MODS



## Nicky Steingraber (Aug 2, 2017)

So i wanna make another mod but I Don't know what i wanna make , Reply so i can see it and possibly build it! This Image is here to get your attention so people notice this thread


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 2, 2017)

Check out this YouTube channel. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/NerdBubblegum


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Aug 2, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Check out this YouTube channel.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/NerdBubblegum


Yea i know ive seen it but im looking for like simple mods


----------



## CubingDaily (Aug 2, 2017)

Windmill Cube?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 8, 2017)

My standard reply- It's far more satisfying to make something new you have come up with yourself. Even if it's a slight variation of something already made. Disassemble puzzles you have and think about what's possible. Look for inspiration as you go about your daily business, there's an infinite number of shapes all around you that can lead to ideas. Don't rush, just let an idea come.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 8, 2017)

What about the one you showed me? Seems cool to me. Also what @Tony Fisher said.


----------

